# what's in your purse?



## troubadours (Aug 10, 2007)

hey ladies!

i hope this is an ok thread for the fashion board.. i was bored and browsing livejournal communities when i came across http://community.livejournal.com/in_my_purse/ and i thought it might be fun to start a thread like that here based on the fact that

1) everyone here is undoubtedly cool and therefore has undoubtedly cool things in their purses;
2) i'm nosey and bored.






this is the purse i'm currently using. sorta ugly, but it's big (LOVE big purses) with two side pockets that come in handy!





also i fell in love with the flower print on the inside.





so here's what's in it as of today! (forgive the unmade bed)

1 - harajuku lovers "this shit is bananas!" keychain with keys and such
2 - kazoo, lip plump, pens, notebook
3 - harajuku lovers makeup purse stocked with lip glosses and advil
4 - white wallet
5 - lanyard for work.. if i don't keep it in there, i'll forget it
6 - lollipop!
7 - owl coin purse
8 - hand sanitizer
9 - eyeglasses case
10 - sunglasses case and my sunglasses
11 - hello kitty lip gloss
12 - ipod with owl ipod cover


i hope you guys like this thread idea and share your purse guts too!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 10, 2007)

Not a whole lot of stuff:

Wallet
Makeup bag with the basics
Hairbrush
Pen
Mints
Nintendo DS
Cellphone
Keys

Tracy


----------



## supersoup (Aug 10, 2007)

*so* posting after work, love it!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm doing this when I get home too, what a cute idea for a thread.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 10, 2007)

i have a lot of little things in my purse. I think it's cuz i just upgraded to a huge purse 
I have:
1. my wallet
2. my checkbook
3. a small notebook and purple pen
4. my shades
5. a very small bottle of sunscreen for impromtude visits to the outdoors
6. a pad and tampon for those off guard moments
7. a nail file
8. nail clippers
9. chap stick
10. ear plugs for my son for swimming (he has ear tubes) and ear plugs for me for when we travel and i need sleep
11. lipstick
12. stamps
13. a chapstick size bottle of aleive
14. floss
15. a hair clip.. 
woah i have a lot of stuff! Oh and i have a book in there from yesterday's hospital visit. (no one sick, just taking a family member to an mri which took forever!) I also usually have my DS in there but i took it out to play last night


----------



## persimmon (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, not much.

1. Cell phone.
2. Wallet.
3. Keys.
4. Sometimes a lip balm or an iPod.

I only have a purse because so many women's clothes don't have pockets, or look horrible and lumpy when the pockets actually carry things. Yay for pockets on a string!

persimmon


----------



## Tooz (Aug 10, 2007)

I generally use a cafe bag from Japan with some sake brand logo on it or my Littlearth Maine liscence plate bag (small size). In my bag is usually:

Wallet
Lip Balm (Bert's Bees) or lip gloss (Maybelline superstay gloss crap)
Cellie
Keys
Hand Sanitiser

Once I get an iPod shuffle, that'll go in there, too. If I'm using the cafe bag, there's also a notepad and pen, and sometimes a digicam.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll list what's in here and photograph it later (you're SO going to laugh)

Wallet
Change purse (with .83 cents in it)
mini-pack of tissue
cell phone
home/car keys
work keys
lip plumping lip gloss
3 tubes of lipstick
2 lip glosses
1 sheer lipstick
1 "lip balm" 
1 chap stick
(noticing a trend?)
compact powder
a plastic fork (wtf?!)
a highlighter
a little notepad & pen
digital camera
extra batteries (for the camera u pervs)
mini spray from bath n body works
hand sanitizer
tylenol
sunglasses


Holy God I carry a lot of crap. ROFL Good thing I carry a huge bag. >.<


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 10, 2007)

My purse is a tan colored Old Navy bag with rivets on the outside and its lined with a cool mushroom print.


-wallet
-pink suede makeup back (mascara, eyelash curler, clinique eye shadow, clinic lip gloss, eyebrow plucker, concealer stick, eyeliner, powder, Clean & Clear blemish tube)
-mini container of Tums
-cell phone adapter
-blood glucose kit
-advil
-change purse from India (that I got from Ten Thousand Villages) sooo cute!
-batteries
-ipod shuffle
-cellphone
-keys
-sunscreen
-tampons
-pads
-allergy puffer
-Halls
-Robax platinum
-antiobiotic cream


Its a big purse, shut up

:bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd love to tell you, but I have a steadfast rule with CrankySpice... should I ever become incapacitated in some way... we're out and I pass out, the medics are called, etc... do NOT let them go through my purse. 

I also have a rule about bamboo and burial at sea, but those don't seem to be pertinent here.


----------



## Pink (Aug 10, 2007)

My purse is black with red cherries.
inside is....
cherry change purse with a lot of quarters
wallet with checkbook
favorite chunky pen
bonnie bell vanilla lipgloss
compact with face powder
cherry sparkle lipgloss
stamps
cell phone pouch (just got this it is black with a skull on the front)
hilton-esque huge sunglasses
keys with 4 keychains (wonder woman, gold letter B (it's not my initial),a green frog in a hula dress, and a pink stretchy wrist band.
black hair scrunchy
comb
3 cherry jollyranchers
an unopened fortune cookie
wetwipes


----------



## SummerG (Aug 10, 2007)

My purse is too messy to post pics... maybe later if I clean it out, hah

in it (Black quilted microfiber prada with chain and leather straps):

Black Sharpie & blue pen
Bottle of Xanax 
iPod w/data cord no headphones
Key chains (NKOTB, fat faerie, glass heart, keyfob pic of nephew, store things too)
Eclipse Gum
Tampon
Hand Sanitizer
Naafa nametag thingy
Estee Lauder eye shadow palette w/mirror
TWEEZERS! (may we never be apart)
Inhalers
Various pillboxes
Black scruncii
Couple bills and coupons
CD
Credit cards, discount cards, gift cards, casino comp cards strewn about
Coke bottle caps for coke rewards
Pink Razr w/pink heart sticker
Another pair of tweezers
Nail Kit
Black bi-fold coach wallet w/license, more cards and *gasp* cash (I usually don't have any in there, just use debit/cc)
Stamps
Checkbook
Blue post-its
Clay earrings I made at a naafa workshop (wondered where they were!)
Stick of cinnamon gum 
Bracelet
Lipsticks
Avon face powder-2 kinds
Receipts
Straw paper
Oral B Brush Up
Loose change
Blistex
neosporin cream w/pain relief
Plastic star clip that used to blink
Necklace
Dead batteries
Lighter
Matches

I think that's it... nope... found a leaking packet of Equal

kitchen sink?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 10, 2007)

Until i take a pic of it...

my sunglass case, an extra bank register, wallet, other assorted papers...etc...

Im boring

i'll take a pic tomorrow


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 10, 2007)

I carry a tote bag so I can fill it with chock full o' stuff. In it currently is:

lip balm (it's my version of the security blanket)
lipstick/blush/blush brush
wallet
book I'm currently reading
rose water
gum
equal packets


----------



## kr7 (Aug 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd love to tell you, but I have a steadfast rule with CrankySpice... should I ever become incapacitated in some way... we're out and I pass out, the medics are called, etc... do NOT let them go through my purse.
> 
> I also have a rule about bamboo and burial at sea, but those don't seem to be pertinent here.



AnnMarie,

I now don't think that I can live without knowing your bamboo and burial at sea rules.  Share? Pretty please.

Chris


----------



## troubadours (Aug 11, 2007)

OMG U GUYZ HAEV BIG BASG??? POS;T PIXS PLEASE :bounce:


----------



## supersoup (Aug 11, 2007)

*skull n crossbones wallet
*bubblegum machine change purse
*spare house key 
*gum
*toothpicks
*brush
*extra hairties
*bobby pins
*nail clippers...i have no idea why i carry two pairs...
*my nametag/timecard, and the keys to my office
*pink star mirror
*camera case because i always carry my camera
*lotion
*eye drops
*tums  stress? ulcers? nooooooooooooooo...
*checkbook stuffed with stamps and notes
*pens and a sharpie
*mascara and eyelash curler
*my favorite eyeshadow brush for some reason
*the pamphlet i got with my new macy's card





that's the bag i'm currently carrying. i could carry 20 times the crap i have in it, and i still don't think it would be full. <3 big bags for summer.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 11, 2007)

I need to find good places for cute bags.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 11, 2007)

clockwise from the top:

makeup bag
book for the bus
tiny ipod
phone
blotting papers
umbrella (yes, in august. see location.)
keychain with wee sharpie for impromptu bar bathroom graffiti wars
lipgloss
way too many sunglasses
ugly wallet i've had since middle school and can't bring myself to part with
deck of cards

yep.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 11, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I need to find good places for cute bags.



ebags.com have tons! target.com has some cute ones too.  

Chris


----------



## troubadours (Aug 11, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *skull n crossbones wallet
> *bubblegum machine change purse
> *spare house key
> *gum
> ...



oh my god adorable bag. thanks for sharing!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 22, 2008)

i'm bringing this shit back because there's a lot of snow outside preventing a bus from taking me to see my boyfriend.

bag i'm currently using:




granny satchel from urban outfitters

the contents:




ok, i'm a bit of a sanrio whore!

1. same ol' owl coin purse
2. quilted wallet
3. sunglasses/case
4. harajuku lovers oc girl bag i keep lip glosses and such in
5. fugly blue gloves
6. pankunchi planner & kerroppi pen
7. hello kitty datebook
8. purell! i'm so fresh and so cleen cleen
9. chococat gum lol
10. gold headband
11. spare pen & matchbook
12. pretty useless owl purse that i don't know what to do with so i keep shea body butter in it

annnd my phone/camera:




the voyager, i loves it.
i also love my cute hello kitty in a squid costume charm :3


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 22, 2008)

very cute bag and contents....

In my purse I have

reading glasses in a case
lip balm
wallet with credit cards, cash, some change and my license 
compact mirror
ricola lemon cough drops
tweezers
fashion bug gift card
handi wipes from Mohegan Sun I stole from the buffet
ticket stub from the movie Juno
pen
little notepad
hair elastic
cell phone


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a cute thread.... 
I usually dont carry much, just the essentials.

My cell phone
Keys
my wallet, which carries my id, cards and cash
one lipstick, lipgloss (whichever i'm wearing that day)
gum
ciggs with lighter (if i'm smoking that day)

And thats just about it. I usually dont buy big purses, because I can't find anything to put in there lol. I stick with the small ones, even mediums,


----------



## Neen (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, i have this huge, black leather 'biker bag' for a purse. The thing is awesome and HUGE. i have a drugstore in my bag..i have everything.. in case of emergency ..better to be safe than sorry!
Wallet
Lipgloss
3 lipsticks
journal
5 pens
4 sticks of gum
1 baggie of almonds (snack)
1 blue lollypop
1 mascara
4 bills
book of stamps
timecard for work
addess book
cell phone
dog toy (my chihuahua dropped it in my bag as a 'love note'!)
tic tacs
hair elastics
deoterant
car keys


----------



## Suze (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Hello Kitty mirror from 1989. If I loose it someday, Im probably gonna cry. Ive had it since I was 3. 
2. Always some sort of fruit
3. Cellphone (k10i).
4. Pens
5. Keys w/dog chain
6. E.Arden eight hour lip balm.
7. Notebook
8. Leather wallet from Spain
9. Gum
10. At the moment:bag H&M (I really should change it to another, it's way too small)
11/12. Almost forgot to mention my mp3. Sometimes I bring the holga too.
+ bottle of water, painkillers, dogpoop bags and tampons.

Golly, this was kinda personal.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 26, 2008)

Shit...

I have a huge purse.


Credit cards holder
Wad of $1 bills, for the bus
My lipgloss with a flashlight in it
Clinique Face Powder compact
Clinique mini-mascara tube
Clinique nude lipstick
Miniature brush
Black umbrella
School folder
Algebra textbook
Black kidskin gloves
An old tin of bandaids which houses bandaids and quarters
Pens
Pencil
Pencil sharpener
Lighter
Mint tin
Hand sanitizer
A bottle filled with IBU, Aspirin, and energy pills
Toothpaste
Coat buttons

... also can fit in a water bottle on top of all that, if need be. 

View attachment Bag.jpg


----------



## mybluice (Feb 27, 2008)

Purse contents:
White billfold - cash, credit cards, stamps, ID, etc
Kleenix
Cell phone
Cell phone charger
Blue highliter
Yellow highliter
Purple pen
Dentyne
Nerds
Powerball ticket (I'm going to win it tonight!!!)
Bodysource lotion
Advil
Purell
Planner with checkbook/register in it (would be completely lost without all 3)
Mary Kay lipstick case (with 5 lip glosses)
Mary Kay lip gloss (newest one)
Mary Kay lip stick compact
Burt's Bees lip balm
Body Shop Cranberry shimmer lip balm
(Anyone else noticing a lip thing......)
What's missing:
Sunglasses (must have left them in the car)
Keys (in basket by front door - keeps me from losing them or having to dig for them)
Work ID (must have left it in the car)
Gloves (must be in car too)

and currently I'm carrying a small purse.....imagine what I would have if I was carrying a big purse. 

View attachment Purse contents.jpg


View attachment Redpurse.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Feb 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> 1. Hello Kitty mirror from 1989. If I loose it someday, Im probably gonna cry. Ive had it since I was 3.
> 2. Always some sort of fruit
> 3. Cellphone (k10i).
> 4. Pens
> ...



i want your kitty mirrrror!!!!!



Britannia said:


> Shit...
> 
> I have a huge purse.
> 
> ...



i LOVE big bags and yours is awesome!!


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i want your kitty mirrrror!!!!!


In yer dreams, babe.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm bored waiting for my boo to pick me up so we can watch nick and norah's so i'm bringing this shit back cuz i have a cute purse.

View attachment 52376

purse from h&m...smaller than my usual purses, so i carry less.

View attachment 52377

gary's wine marketplace brochure (new fave liquor store!)
a book written entirely in spanish about determining the sex of a baby chicken, a present from my roommate..best ever
coin purse, wallet
cake-shaped makeup purse (hello kitty mirror and tea tree face wipes pictured)
ipod touch :B
voyager
headache relief oil
midnight pomegranate foaming anti-bacterial gel
pen with pam from the office on it
keys
strawberry lip balm


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 26, 2008)

I really should be embarrassed to show my junky purse and its contents, but I figure I will join in on the fun anyway LOL. 

















List of my stuff

1. Cell
2. Keys
3. Make-up bag (lip balm, lip gloss, eyes shadow, and lip sticks)
4. Inhaler
5. Tissues
6. Mail
7. Mini maxi pad tote
8. Baby oil gel
9. Newports and lighter
10. Pens
11. Calendar
12. Binaca LOL
13. Mirror/compact
14. Check book
15. Hair oil
16. Hair clip
17. Eyeglass case
18. ID holder
19. Metro card
20. Eye drops
21. 3 packs of gum and a roll of butterscotch lifesavers
22. Crazy glue
23. Nail file


----------



## cupcakediva (Oct 26, 2008)

pain meds ...aka darvocet ...klonipon...3 tubes of vic sec lipgloss..mac creme foundation and powder..deodorant..wallet...philosophy amazing grace roll-on perfume,also inner grace by philo.hand sanitizer summers eve girlie wipes and my grandkids box of crayons and spearmint gum comb..brush.. and a partridge in a pear tree..lol!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 27, 2008)

Wallet, keys, hankerchiefs (Bad allergies lol), coin change purse, lip balm, nail clippers, coupons, I forget what else lol...


----------



## Cors (Oct 30, 2008)

Edibles: At least one candy bar, mints and occasionally Red Bull. 

Emergencies: Migraine tablets, anti-histamines, inhaler, extra thong, pantyliner and tampons. 

Essentials: Face cream for dehydrated sensitive skin, lip balm, make-up palette, comb, packets of tissue paper, wallet and mobile.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, just now after clicking on "New Posts" I saw on my monitor:

*what's in your purse?

Marijuana in Massachusetts!*

:doh:


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 3, 2008)

OOh cant wait to do this 2moro when i can take pics of my purse!


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 3, 2008)

I invested in a drinking bag, simply because I lose far too many things. 






Plastic cups.
Spiderman sippy-cup. 
Nine suckers. 
Two rockets. 
Matches. 
Lighter. 
Piece of wire shaped like a bunny. 
Christmas light. 

And now my purse: 










Green hankerchief. 
Keychain with mailkeys and work keys. 
Permanent marker. 
Two packets of matches. 
Gum. 
Hotel key. 
Coin purse.
Wallet. 
MAC red lipstick (Russian red, I believe) 
ipod. 
crappy phone. 
batteries. 
energy drink (100% Canadian owned and operated)


----------



## Suze (Nov 3, 2008)

I love your purse, Reagan!

Is it vintage?


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 3, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I love your purse, Reagan!
> 
> Is it vintage?



I wish! 

No.  It's from Urban Outfitters.


----------



## Suze (Nov 3, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I wish!
> 
> No.  It's from Urban Outfitters.


it's still an awesome bag! 
(i wish we had UO here, damnit.)


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice hanky. I forgot to mention the ones in my purse have pretty flowers painted or printed on them & I also have a cellphone in there too...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 4, 2008)

In my black wristlet...

1 lollipop lip balm
1 candy apple lip balm
Cash and coins
Keys
Sugarless gum
Small plum scented body spray
Small tube hand lotion


----------



## intraultra (Nov 4, 2008)

Raegan said:


>



i was just looking at urban earlier today and added this bag to my wishlist. so cute!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 4, 2008)

In My Purse:::



Mascara
Three Shades of Lip Gloss, Pinkity Pink, Dark Pink, And Tan
Clear Coating that you apply after lipstick.. 
Andes Creme De Menthe Thins
10 Dollars, 5 in Cash, 5 In Quarters
Tampons
A Keychain that says "I'm not weird I'm Gifted"
A Magnet That says "Sticks and Stones May Break my Bones but Whips and Chains Excite Me"
My ID
My Pink and Black Striped Arm Warmers With Black Sewn-On Skulls From Claires
A Silver Hoop Necklace, Two Matching Earrings
My Digital Camera
A Copy of the DVD "Rocky Horror Picture Show"


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 4, 2008)

In my handbag today are:

1 coin purse
passport (incase I freak out and run away)
optician appointment card (Im getting glasses!)
4 lipsticks...various shades
2 lip glosses...various
hair brush
keys
dog collar...dunno why!
paracetamol
asthma inhaler
3 letters I forgot to post
1 packet of chewing gum
1 packet of starburst
tampons...just incase!


----------



## sexiistarr (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the style purse I have cant take a pic at the moment....Mine has black straps tho and #86 on it 
Wow mine reallyneeds cleaned out 
_stack of bills and notes
-old cell phone 
-bag of pens
-4 various types of lip gloss or lipstick
-black star walled
-deck of cards 
-lotion
-pile of change in the bottom
-digital photo keychain
-extra fruit sensations gum
-silver bravelet
-sunglasses
-mcdonalds monopoly game pieces lol 
-extra memory card
-football pin with the cutest player on it


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 4, 2008)

Where'd you get your hanky? It looks bigger than most I've seen & looks like it has flowers on it. I like the ones with cute flowers on them. Hard to find the larger ones for women...


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this thread, I find it completely addictive! I have no intention of posting what I lug around every day though, the shame would disable me for life 
Tracey xx


----------



## troubadours (Nov 6, 2008)

another new purse 

View attachment 53174

it's olive green, huge, cross-body if i wanna, and v. soft. $68 from urban outfitters.

le contenu
View attachment 53175


one planner is a pankunchi notebook that i use for to-do lists and writing and such.
the other is a weekly planner that i use to keep track of assignments. pls note the large coffee stain. i was clumsy in class today!

View attachment 53176

View attachment 53177


random, self-explanatory junk. yes, that's a dwight schrute stress ball. life owns.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2008)

My Lovely Purse.








Today it Holds:
Teal Dangle Earrings
Pink Heart Earrings With Fake Diamonds outlining them
Teal Stretchable Bracelet
A Few Penis, Because I Spent all my money on K-Mart Cheap-O Jewelry, and a Soda
The Same Makeup I had Last Time I Posted
A Mini-Mirror
My Diva-Sunglasses with pink hearts on the sides. 
My ID
My Magnet and Keychain


----------



## intraultra (Nov 7, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *A Few Penis*, Because I Spent all my money on K-Mart Cheap-O Jewelry, and a Soda



a few what?!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovely purses everyone 
I finally took some pics of my bag...it wasn't as full of crap as I imagined! 

Contents:




Wallet
Keys
Handcream
Phone
Earphones
Hairgrip
Lip balm
Powder
Tampax
Umbrella
Eyeliner
Hairbrush
Mirror
Lanyard key thingy for getting into work
There's also usually a diary in there too.

All that stuff is currently in this bag:....





...But if I'm not using the above bag, all my stuff usually goes into one of these three:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2008)

intraultra said:


> a few what?!


LMFAO! A FEW *PENNIES*!!!!


----------



## jamilla (Nov 11, 2008)

wallet
cellphone
hairbrush
lip gloss
press powder
sunglass


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 13, 2008)

The inside of my purse is just a big clusterfuck. 
I love the bag though, it's from nine west, and I jazzed
it up a bit with the scarf.


----------



## Neen (Nov 14, 2008)

as of this morning in my big black leather biker bag:
-wallet
-class schedule
-4 pens
-2 victoria secret lip gloss
-2 lipstick (1 mac, 1 loreal)
-small bottle of aleve
-tampon and pad
- cellphone
-hair headband
-breath mints
-a dime (who's rich now!)


----------



## cupcakediva (Nov 16, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Lovely Purse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love this purse


----------



## CaraCakes (Dec 24, 2008)

i think my purse might be the biggest and messiest. i am going to go empty it and take pictures because there is so much weird crap in it. hehe...


----------



## CaraCakes (Dec 25, 2008)

my purse, huge tote bag by Dickie's that I got at Spencer's for like 10 bucks. I love it!
And now...the content of my purse. (pictures following list!)

LIST:

Three lighters (one doesn't work)
Two Packs of Cigarettes (one unopened)
Keys/Keychain
Cheapo Sunglasses
Mesh Change purse that holds coupons, business cards, etc
White Change purse that holds license, cash, credit cards, and change. (if you're robbing me, that's all you'll need.)
Gloves
Cell Phone
Cupcake Box
Stress Ball
A Lacey shirt that goes nicely over a cami!
Vibrator
Murder Weapon (Broken Hammer bottom...I use it as a back scratcher)
Tickets for the dinner theater
Small bag with broken watch and a necklace
3 Packets of soy sauce
1 packet of salt
Memory Card
Notebook
Pencil
Bottle of Water
LARGE Candy Bar
Concert Ticket for Egypt Central
Camera Case (usually w/camera)
4 Perfume Samples
Japanese Cherry Blossom Hand sanitizer
Wedding Bubbles
2 Face primer samples
2 Emergency Eyeliners (one blue, one teal)
Lipstick
3 Tampons
Deodorant
Some smelly crap that is a pain reliving ointment for cuts
A Wet Nap
Daytime & Night time Cold pills
Mucinex
Allergy Pills
Stronger Allergy Pills (I'm REALLY allergic to dogs yo!)
Black Chamomille 'Sleep' Room Spray (good for when you gotta poop in public)
((my toe snuck in the picture!))
Pile of bills, receipts for car work, and some wireless net cards

and lastly....

the pile of trash that came out of the purse...

I also found about 33 cents hanging out at the bottom.


----------



## CaraCakes (Dec 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> random, self-explanatory junk. yes, that's a dwight schrute stress ball. life owns.



at least I'm not the only one with a stress ball in my bag!


----------



## Weeze (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread because I just found my purple naturalizer bag and have fallen in love with it again. I got it at the outlet near my house last fall and just... i love it, love it, love it.

So I'm posting it, and it's contents. Can you tell I like purple? and cover girl 
Other brands of cosmetics my purse is endorsing: RedKen Rewind and Boots #7
P.S. My contents don't say much about me...
I don't even smoke... or have sex :/ (that condom was part of a 52 pack we got our GSA for a safe sex workshop... *52* pack!)


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 31, 2009)

Lush purse, krismiss  I love purple too.

One question...what is a peanut butter egg?!


----------



## Tania (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a cool game.

My purse is small. All my purses are small, with the exception of my GIANT BURBERRY FEEDSACK.

Anyway, I like to test the limits of my bags' smallness. Right now, my current purse is holding:

- Paloma Picasso Wallet
- Coach card case
- Cell phone with chirimen maneki neko charm
- Disneyland Hotel pen circa 1999
- Space pen I got as a gift from our GM when I was working at Marketplace/MPR
- 2 Clinique lipsticks, Clinique lipgloss, Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm
- Starbucks gift card
- BART pass
- Checkbook
- Shakespeare mirror
- Tiffany & Co. keyring
- Latex-free bandages
- Dental floss

Sometimes I can fit my iPod touch in there, too. ;D


----------



## Weeze (Mar 31, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Lush purse, krismiss  I love purple too.
> 
> One question...what is a peanut butter egg?!



OH GOD!
Seriously?
Do you know what a hershey's peanut butter cup is?
it's like that, only in an egg shape, it's for easter.
they're fab.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2009)

krismiss said:


> OH GOD!
> Seriously?
> Do you know what a hershey's peanut butter cup is?
> it's like that, only in an egg shape, it's for easter.
> they're fab.



I LOVE PEANUT BUTTER EGGS.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 31, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I LOVE PEANUT BUTTER EGGS.



I got a bag right here, babe.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I got a bag right here, babe.



....... :smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG peanut butter eggs<3.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 31, 2009)

I use the SAME bag allllll the time- It was my Granny's from the 60s, then my mum used it when I was a kid, now It's mine, and I love it  Doesn't zip up (need to fix that) but it's so comfy to carry 


contents:

Passport and fake-international-drivers-license (long story)
Map of Melbourne (still learning my way around!)
Pen
Lighters (I didn't buy either of those... I get a little clepto with things like that)
Watch
Ipod (old school, 3 years old atleast)
3 types of lip balm 
Keys ( I DO love hooters)
Condom (ever hopeful  )
Sunnies
Wallet
Change (a whole 10c)

I usually also have: 

pack of smokes (yuck)
and my lovely Canon 400d camera, but I used it to take this photo :doh: 

View attachment bag1.jpg


View attachment bag2.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Apr 1, 2009)

Mah bag. I love it because, on top of my normal crap, there is also room for an umbrella AND paperback in there.






It has cute lining and a cute zipper pull. See?






STUFF:






Camera (it's pink. I don't like pink that much, but I seem to end up with a lot of pink stuff.)
Hand cream
Sunglasses (Rx)
iPod Shuffle (green. MORE MY SPEED MMKAY)
Glucose tabs for th' man
Hand sanitising spray
Tide pen for the boobie/gut spills. 
Guinness pen (!)
Car keys and apartment keys
More glucose tabs.
Three lip glosses (INCLUDING BONNE BELL CAPPUCINO MY FAVORITE YES. Can you tell I like nude shades)
Lipstick
MAC Studio Fix powder (has mirror in)
Cell phone
'Pon n' pad
Nintendo DS Lite (with POKEMON IN BOTH SLOTS)
My cute Paul + Joe for Target wallet. I love you, wallet.

I don't THINK I forgot anything...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

*My bag from Victoria Secret. *






*Hello Kitty watch* one of my best friends got for me from McDonalds because she works there and takes little kid toys all the time. I always have it hooked onto the strap of my bag because it's adorable but I can't fit it on my wrist or I'd totally wear it.






*The stuff currently in my bag. *






Wallet.
Midnight Pomegranate Bath & Body Works spray.
Flick Your Bic & random green lighter.
Sweat Pea Bath & Body Works hand sanitizer. 
Pink Grapefruit Bath & Body Works lotion.
Tropical Passionfruit antibacterial Bath & Body Works lotion. 
Mini lint roller. 
Medicine.
Makeup bag.
Cell phone.
Half eaten Cosmo brownie.
Planner for school. 
Avon clear Lipgloss.
Two random pennies.
Baby wipes in a plastic bag.. they come in handy!
Pencil case for school.
Dirty spoon in a plastic bag because I brought a can of mandarin oranges to eat for lunch the other day in school. I'm kinda gross. 
My camera would normally be in there but I was using it to take the picture obviously. 

*Contents of makeup bag. *






Plastic bag with those free handwipes in it.
Medicated chapstick. 
Dollar store chapstick.
Victoria Secret lipgloss.
Cold medicine.
Asprin. 
Clean & Clear facewipes (to like, degrease your face.)
Clinque eyeshadow with mirror. 

That's it!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 1, 2009)

I love seeing how many of us are pill-poppers <3


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok - I LOVE this thread for three reasons: I've been addicted to Hello Kitty since I was 8 (have two HK tats) and seeing how many girls on here also like HK is really neat; I love all things girly, and this thread is as girly as it gets; I love purses, have a big Rubbermaid basin filled to the brim with all my bags, and I'm loving looking at all the cute purses in here.

On to my own:
The past three winters I've used my Hello Kitty messenger bag every day because it's the only purse comfortable enough to wear over a winter coat and when you're trying to walk in snow and cold weather, hanging onto a purse is the last thing you wanna worry about. 






In the bag:
1. Red XoXo Wallet (picture of my son, checkbook, money, credit cards, etc.. and condoms?! no sex, why do I even have these?!)
2. Inhaler (<sarcasm> blessed with asthma.. </sarcasm>)
3. Nail glue (Can't have a broken nail now, I'm from Jersey!)
4. 2 Avon Glazewear LipGloss in Tickled Pink - my favorite gloss, can't be without this gloss.
5. Maybelline lip gloss in some pink shade, doesn't say the color just a number (150)
6. Maybelline Line Stylist lipliner in Rose
7. Sequined Hello Kitty change purse
8. 2 packs of Wrigley's Spearmint gum (addicted)
9. Big black funky shades
10. Pink Clinique make up kit, one of those "gift w/ purchase" - has blush and 2 eyeshadows in pink and plum
11. N.Y.C. Lipstick in Brandy Sparkle
12. L'Oreal pressed powder compact - light ivory
13. Wet N Wild Idol Eyes eyeliner - black
14. Keys with 10 keychains and only one key! But I was told by my brother's best friend that he has "never seen anyone whose keychains could sum up their personality so well."
15. Travel Advil
16. Chap Stick lip moisturizer w/ sunscreen
17. Travel perfume - Heavenly
18. Phone (pink Palm Centro)

ETA: Wow. I never realized I kept so much make up in my bag. I don't wear all of it every day. I guess I'm thinking like a boy scout. Always prepared.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 1, 2009)

I just realized how boring my purse contents are!






- my wallet
- face Clinique powder which I mostly just use in the summer. I'm not really into makeup. 
- my ipod nano which I recently learned that I can watch MOVIES on! 
- birth control 
- singulair for my allergies
- advil 
- Co Bigelow lip balm which is aaaaawesome
- gum 
- keys
- a really good book that I am currently reading

I usually have a little bit more than that in my purse but I cleaned it out last week. Yep, pretty boring indeed! I've been looking around for a new purse but haven't found anything that I LOVE. All of your purses are so cute!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 1, 2009)

*My Bag*
View attachment 1bag.jpg




*The Crap Inside*
View attachment 2bag.jpg

- Digi Cam
- 2009 Planner (breast cancer edition)
- Book
- Sunnies
- Umbrella ella ella elaa 
- Ball (I take to work)
- Deodorant
- Imari perfume from Avon
- Keys
- Pen
- Lip balms
- Tampons
- Phone
- Purse
- Condom (just in case) 
- KFC lemon wipe (nothing to do with the for mentioned Condom :bow


----------



## Tracii (Apr 3, 2009)

I had just taken a lot of junk out of this bag just a few things in it now.
Wondered where my fave lip gloss went to.LOL Love my faux snake purse. 
Always need guitar picks I always end up at Guitar Center.



[/IMG]


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 4, 2009)

this is my new awesome bag. Id been looking online for some Maakies/Drinky Crow merch, but couldnt find ANY! So i drew Uncle Gabby and Drinky Crow on a plain canvas bag that I got at a craft store for $3!






and inside is

-my awesome cellphone
-tissues
-wallet
-bandaids
-cow finger puppet
-NY Yankees lighter
-Burt Bees lipbalm
-lip gloss
-pen
-tampon
-GUM (a must have for me)
-2 Sharpies (in I run into someone famous and want an autograph)
-random reminders and bits of paper


----------



## LadyFae (Apr 4, 2009)

I find this thread fun, so here goes... 

*My Purse* (One of a few I have, I change around according to mood, where I'm going, etc...) 








*Contents:* (Somehow all *this* fits in *that* purse...lol )

- Animal print wallet
- Small black change purse
- My College/Uni keyrings, with added "I'm an angel honestly, the 
horns are there to keep my halo straight" keyring, with 
various keys 
- Inhaler (for mild asthma)
- Small makeup bag, with a few essentials I change around 
according to day/evening...
- Square compact mirror (I LOVE this mirror, GREAT for touch-
ups)
- 2 hairclips
- Gum and mints
- Small berry hand sanitizer
- The Body Shop "Satsuma" or "Strawberry" perfume oil
- Small bottle of handlotion
- Mini notebook and pen
- Mini pack of tissues
- Small bottle of Advil
- Cell


----------



## Cors (Apr 5, 2009)

My everyday purse (I have a grand total of 2 bags anyway). Octopus bag charm is actually a necklace from AdornMe. 






Contents: 
- Cream soda bottle 
- Book of the day, in this case the red hot novel The Leather Daddy and the Femme 
- White chocolate champagne truffles (I usually stick to Kit Kat or Kinder Bueno though)
- Wallet
- Strepsils, often replaced with mints or gum
- Hair brush that doubles as a paddle 
- Scrunchie 
- NARS palette that is starting to look icky on the outside
- Shu Uemura spot concealer 
- Bloom lip lacquer, best I have ever tried 
- Dr Hauschka rose cream for dry skin, love this 
- Idiot-proof lighter (I don't actually smoke but keep it for the convenience) 
- Mobile phone 
- Pantyliner 
- Hold-up tights


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Oh I'm lovin that bag *





Cors said:


> My everyday purse (I have a grand total of 2 bags anyway). Octopus bag charm is actually a necklace from AdornMe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Tania (Apr 6, 2009)

Is the turtle a beaded coin purse?  I luv!


----------



## Sugar (Apr 8, 2009)

Tania said:


> Is the turtle a beaded coin purse?  I luv!



It is, I'm all about beads!


----------



## Tania (Apr 8, 2009)

It's super!


----------



## kayrae (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 27, 2009)

I love your bag! That color is awesome.


----------

